# boat seats upolstry



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

please provide any recommendations, I am looking for a fair, honest and good job using quality materials to re do the Fat Jax, this winter.... Bolsters, and all seats..... I can bring the items to you/them...

If you had a good experience, let me know. please post or PM.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Island Quest Canvas
Serving Pensacola/Florida Panhandle Area.
Located @ Pelican Perch Marnia/Browns Marina

38 Audusson Ave
Pensacola Fl 32507

850-723-2144

http://www.islandquestcanvas.com


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Had mine done by Randy in Niceville. Fast service and good quality. 850 six seven eight-4 three two five. Works from his home shop and has room for a fairly large boat. Great quality and fine workmanship. If you've been shopping, you know it's not a cheap adventure...


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Heard of a Shop in Elberta that is great, but not sure of the name.. on 98 close to the dollar store .. 
Any one know of them ??


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I just picked up a couple of pieces that Pentons did for me yesterday. Really nice work and fair prices. They'll be getting my business again.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

amar4881 said:


> Heard of a Shop in Elberta that is great, but not sure of the name.. on 98 close to the dollar store ..
> Any one know of them ??


 I'm interested in this shop if anyone knows who they are as well.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Jim, Island Quest rebuilt and recovered the L shaped Lounge seats with a hide away slider seat in our Four Winns cruiser several years ago and did a great job. There was a considerable amount of rotted wood that had to be restored... 
I recommend their work.

Drop in on them and check out whatever they happen to be doing at the time...

...


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

Island Quest was good on job/price.


----------

